

Thousands of Redditers issue death threats against NK president for "fun" - greentea
http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/q6x36/damn_that_was_fast/

======
nextparadigms
I'm not condoning this, but they are obviously trying to troll the NK
president, as a response to the trolling he himself has done to the
international media, by continuing to make threats with the only purpose of
flexing his muscles. The media eats it up, so he keeps doing it.

------
sli
This seems like something that would be better posted in r/shitredditsays than
Hacker News.

~~~
greentea
I'm surprised that you trivialise it like that.

~~~
swalsh
It's people saying stuff on the internet. It's highly unlikely any of them
will put any effort in following through on what they say... unless what they
say is they are about to assassinate a bottle of Mountain Dew.

~~~
chippy
If it was Facebook or Twitter, and the poster lived in the UK, they could be
arrested quite easily.

